

60 Words And A War Without End - cwal37
http://www.buzzfeed.com/gregorydjohnsen/60-words-and-a-war-without-end-the-untold-story-of-the-most

======
cwal37
Yes, this is buzzfeed, but it's not the buzzfeed you're used to.

This article is written by their Michael Hastings Fellow, and is a seriously
in-depth and interesting look at a piece of legalese that has defined much of
the United States' more controversial foreign policy since 9/11.

Michael Hastings Fellowship:
[http://www.buzzfeed.com/hastingsfellowship](http://www.buzzfeed.com/hastingsfellowship)

